# John Lucas and Josh Davis have been waived



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Davis_and_Lucas_Released-163057-822.html



> HOUSTON, Jan. 4 – Houston Rockets General Manager Carroll Dawson today announced that G John Lucas III and F Josh Davis have been waived. Lucas posted two points, two rebounds and three assists in two games played with the Rockets. Davis saw action in one game with the team. The Rockets roster now stands at 14 players


Seems like a trade is imminent


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats not fair, John Lucas has just the speed this team needs.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Thats not fair, John Lucas has just the speed this team needs.


yes, I like this guy, he was giving us some good minutes. But since our players r coming back, it's no surprise he was waived.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

What the hell? Why would we waive John Lucas? Seemed like we found a quality player undrafted. What's it got to do with our players coming back?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> What's it got to do with our players coming back?


he only signed a 10 days contract. Now that Alston was back and Barry & Anderson is coming back, no minutes for the two.

anyway, JVG is really mean, I mean, how can u sign somebody and then cut him the next day? :boohoo: And I read a interview yesterday in which Lucas III said he was so happy to be here. He was solid in the last game, then got cut.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i understand why you would say jvg is "mean" because of what he did, but is a business and anytime you want to make a waiver you have to put aside your emotions. but i do think they made the wrong move. if let him play a few minutes in one game and he does well, then you cut him. at least give the guy his ten days to see if he does anything in practice or game time that impresses you. we had a player that showed some promise, and he got cut. that just seems wrong, especially since we are still missing DA and barry. unless there is some secret amazing trade we are gonna see in the next couple days and we needed to free up spots for it, i really hate this move.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How much would Lucas have earned?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> How much would Lucas have earned?


 Anywhere between $8-10,000 per 10 day contract.

Lucas will probably be brought back:



> [font=Arial,Verdana,Arial,Geneva,Helvetica,sans-serif]The news immediately led to trade speculation as the Rockets were left with just 14 players on the roster, but word is that isn't the case. [/font]
> 
> [font=Arial,Verdana,Arial,Geneva,Helvetica,sans-serif]*The deadline was fast approaching to where the players on the roster with contracts would be guaranteed through the rest of the season, so both Davis and Lucas were let go. As 10-day deals can officially be signed on Thursday, there is a good chance one of these guys (most likely Lucas) will be brought back.* [/font]
> 
> [font=Arial,Verdana,Arial,Geneva,Helvetica,sans-serif]One and only one could be brought back however as the Rockets are about to lose the "16th" roster spot that the NBA granted them due to their high number of injuries. With Rafer Alston now back and Jon Barry expected to return soon, the team will no longer be eligible for it.




http://www.clutchfans.net/news.cfm?NewsID=1257
 [/font]


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

> there is a good chance one of these guys (most likely Lucas) will be brought back.
> 
> 
> > I really hope he does come back.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not going to say that I HATE JEFF because I know you guys are sicking of me saying that, so I won't say that I HATE JEFF VAN GUMBY again :curse: But this is total bull spit, they better resign Lucas for the rest of the year. We probably aren't done with the injury bug, Barry is most likely to get hurt again, he played like two minutes and then had to be carried off the court again. I'm going to hope for the best in regards to Lucas, I'm going to think positive and just once put faith in ole' Gumby, and say that he has a plan to bring Lucas in long-term. We'll see, if not then is just plain blind. 
He and Rafer had excellent chemistry, it reminded me of Barry and Sura last year...but better.
But I won't say that I HATE JEFF ANYMORE, for now... :biggrin:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

^um...u said it three times:boohoo:

Its unfair! poor Lucas
The management is crazy! :krazy: Doin' things without thinkin it twice!!:curse:
only to hope their next decision wud not be that crappy!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucas has no discipline, better to get rid of him now before becomes a headache


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Anywhere between $8-10,000 per 10 day contract.
> 
> Lucas will probably be brought back:
> 
> ...


$8?

Minimum hourly rate is $8.50


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Lucky for you because here in Texas its a little less than $6 an hour.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> Lucas has no discipline, better to get rid of him now before becomes a headache


What do you base this assessment on? The only real knocks I have heard on him is regarding his size...but he uses it to the max, from what I remember in college.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> Lucas has no discipline, better to get rid of him now before becomes a headache


Your a wackadoodle. JLIII is not undisciplined he's been trained by a namesake father and coaches since he was a kid. (knickstorm) you must be confusing him with a certain wanna be a Starbarry in NYC. 
CD and Jeff dropped the ball on this one, man does this make me long for the days of Rudy.  
One thing about him, he could pick talent out of a manure pile. Jeff and Dawson seem to have no long term plan for this team and its allstars McGrady and Yao. I'm concerned that they continually reap older players around them, do not look to rebuild systematically thru the draft, which is cheaper than constantly trying to get 'veteran free agents' to come here. I don't understand all this loyalty to guys who haven't done anything for your organization really? I like some of our vets but they're not the horses, Tracy and Yao are. Alston was really the only solid pick-up since Jeff got here.
That includes Barry, Sura, Ward, Baker, Norris, Wesley, yes they're good guys, but not to build and morgage your future around. How many times do we need to say it, the announcers, nba media, the Rockets are TOO OLD. I guess I don't get it, it must be the philosphy of the coach is all I can say. The GM and VP have to take the reigns and say, "no I don't think that benefits the team as a whole, or for the future.." Les needs to re-evalute whose making player personnel decisions in his cashcrop, as does Bob McNair, whose running the Texans right outta Houston. If they didn't already have a fanstastic stadium they'd be asking us for another one.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rocketscom_Daily_010506-163191-822.html



> That doesn’t mean that one or both won’t be back in a Rockets uniform sometime soon. Lucas, especially, who found favor with head coach Jeff Van Gundy, is a likely candidate for a 10-day contract, which are able to be signed starting today.


Proof that JVG isn't mean.

He cut him 2 days before his contract ended so that he can resign him without missing a game, NOT because hes a mean guy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Lucas to return
> 
> The Rockets are expected to sign guard John Lucas III to a 10-day contract, five days after releasing him.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3572672.html


Edit: he is officially back


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

only 10 seconds of game-time for lucas what is goin on??? :biggrin:


----------

